# Cambio nome sito



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

Supermegapropostona del venerdì 17 (facciamo le corna!! )

Propongo il cambio del nome da tradimento.net a _feet_icismo.net!!!

Sto sito pullula di piedi, tacchi, gambe...sta diventando un luogo per amanti di estremità femminee!
Si potrebbe quasi pensare di fare i mesi a tema!
Il mese del piede, il mese della tetta, il mese della bocca, il mese del culo...
Sia ben chiaro che io partecipo solo ed esclusivamente al mese dell'orecchio! 

Siamo al mese del piede, possono partecipare anche gli uomini...per gli uomini è richiesto in maniera esclusiva l'uso del calzino con sandalo.
Serve a riequilibrare gli ormoni che si scatenano qui dentro!


----------



## oscuro (17 Ottobre 2014)

*nicka*

Perfetto.Io mi prenoto per il mese del culo.....


----------



## gas (17 Ottobre 2014)

allora questo mese salto.....
ritorno al mese della tetta, del culo e della bocca

A PRESTO


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.Io mi prenoto per il mese del culo.....


Non avevo dubbi!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Supermegapropostona del venerdì 17 (facciamo le corna!! )
> 
> Propongo il cambio del nome da tradimento.net a _feet_icismo.net!!!
> 
> ...


a me gli occhi! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.Io mi prenoto per il mese del culo.....


Ah ah ah ma poi devi mettere anche il tuo con firma autografa :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (17 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*

E vabbè d'altronde il mio non è inferiore a quello di spider.


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

Facciamo un semestre tetta e un semestre culo?
Io però tutti sti piedi non li vedo e comunque le scarpe di Viola vincono su tutto.


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Facciamo un semestre tetta e un semestre culo?
> Io però tutti sto piedi non li vedo e comunque le scarpe di Viola vincono su tutto.


Ma col semestre si rischia la noia...
E' bello anche variare...se poi deve diventare un sito per feticisti dobbiamo prendere in considerazioneanche chi ha interessi al di là del culo o della tetta!!!


----------



## Palladiano (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Supermegapropostona del venerdì 17 (facciamo le corna!! )
> 
> Propongo il cambio del nome da tradimento.net a _feet_icismo.net!!!
> 
> ...


ma lo sai che stamattina volevo aprire un 3d proprio su questa sfilata di estremità femminili! poi ho abbandonato l'idea, sono nuovo e non sapevo se sarebbe stato considerato inopportuno.
Essendo un estimatore convinto di quella parte anatomica non posso che votare a favore della tua proposta


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma col semestre si rischia la noia...
> E' bello anche variare...se poi deve diventare un sito per feticisti dobbiamo prendere in considerazioneanche chi ha interessi al di là del culo o della tetta!!!


così non arriveremo mai al mio mese. :rotfl:


----------



## gas (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma col semestre si rischia la noia...
> E' bello anche variare...se poi deve diventare un sito per feticisti dobbiamo prendere in considerazioneanche chi ha interessi al di là del culo o della tetta!!!


non sono assolutamente feticista


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma lo sai che stamattina volevo aprire un 3d proprio su questa sfilata di estremità femminili! poi ho abbandonato l'idea, sono nuovo e non sapevo se sarebbe stato considerato inopportuno.
> Essendo un estimatore convinto di quella parte anatomica non posso che votare a favore della tua proposta


Ma io non so se sia opportuno o no, però l'ho fatto lo stesso!


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma col semestre si rischia la noia...
> E' bello anche variare...se poi deve diventare un sito per feticisti dobbiamo prendere in considerazioneanche chi ha interessi al di là del culo o della tetta!!!


Ok, io ho la fissa dell'ombelico.


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ok, io ho la fissa dell'ombelico.


Ecco, possiamo fare anche il mese dell'ombelico!!!


----------



## Palladiano (17 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Facciamo un semestre tetta e un semestre culo?
> *Io però tutti sti piedi non li vedo *e comunque le scarpe di Viola vincono su tutto.


a memoria

annuccia
fiammetta
apollonia
sbriciolata
pleasure (uno dei più belli sul tema)

viola ha cambiato avatar


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco, possiamo fare anche il mese dell'ombelico!!!


mi avrete sulla coscienza
trattasi di fissa vera


----------



## Palladiano (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma col semestre si rischia la noia...
> E' bello anche variare...se poi deve diventare un sito per feticisti *dobbiamo prendere in considerazioneanche chi ha interessi al di là del culo o della tetta!*!!


grazie !!!!


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> mi avrete sulla coscienza
> trattasi di fissa vera


Anche piercingato!?


----------



## drusilla (17 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> a memoria
> 
> annuccia
> fiammetta
> ...



aggiungo uno mio (ne ho due :sonar


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anche piercingato!?


col piercing divento un ebete proprio


----------



## viola di mare (17 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Facciamo un semestre tetta e un semestre culo?
> Io però tutti sti piedi non li vedo e comunque le scarpe di Viola vincono su tutto.


alco:



Palladiano ha detto:


> a memoria
> 
> annuccia
> fiammetta
> ...


allora ora lo ricambio 



drusilla ha detto:


> aggiungo uno mio (ne ho due :sonar


bellissima
:up:


----------



## Palladiano (17 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> aggiungo uno mio (ne ho due :sonar


ohhh yesssssssss:mexican:


----------



## Palladiano (17 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> alco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:salta:


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> alco:


:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> col piercing divento un ebete proprio


Allora evito di postare...ti vogliamo lucido!!!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2014)

[video]http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=ma+le+gambe&docid=6080499106734  43128&mid=6BA276FFB21095D5E4B36BA276FFB2  1095D5E4B3&view=detail&FORM=VIRE4#view=d  etail&mid=6BA276FFB21095D5E4B36BA276FFB2  1095D5E4B3[/video]


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2014)

ma un po' di vene varicose mai?


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma un po' di vene varicose mai?


Possiamo anche fare il mese della sfiga fisica...vene varicose, cicatrici, bubboni sul naso...


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Possiamo anche fare il mese della sfiga fisica...vene varicose, cicatrici, bubboni sul naso...


brufoloni pustolosi, cellulite a grappoli
figata!


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> brufoloni pustolosi, cellulite a grappoli
> figata!


Non sai quante perversioni esistono al mondo!


----------



## Palladiano (17 Ottobre 2014)

che schifo


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Allora evito di postare*...ti vogliamo lucido!!!


eh no!!!! e mò so curioso! me prendo un valium


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> eh no!!!! e mò so curioso! me prendo un valium


Eh vabbè!!! 



Spoiler


----------



## rewindmee (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma col semestre si rischia la noia...
> E' bello anche variare...se poi deve diventare un sito per feticisti dobbiamo prendere in considerazioneanche chi ha interessi al di là del culo o della tetta!!!


Infatti, al massimo la settimana


----------



## rewindmee (17 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> aggiungo uno mio (ne ho due :sonar


Interessante!


----------



## rewindmee (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh vabbè!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il resto! Il resto! Il resto! :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Il resto! Il resto! Il resto! :rotfl:


Sogna!


----------



## viola di mare (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sogna!


:up: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh vabbè!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poi dice che venerdi' 17 porta male, ahrgh!! :sbatti:


----------



## Palladiano (17 Ottobre 2014)

viola era più bello l'altro avatar, due avatar fa se non erro


----------



## rewindmee (17 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> viola era più bello l'altro avatar, due avatar fa se non erro


Me ne sono perso uno?


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :up: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tu che ridi Pippi Calzelunghe? :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Poi dice che venerdi' 17 porta male, ahrgh!! :sbatti:


Porta pure male?! Ambè!!!!


----------



## viola di mare (17 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> viola era più bello l'altro avatar, due avatar fa se non erro





rewindmee ha detto:


> Me ne sono perso uno?





Stark72 ha detto:


> Tu che ridi Pippi Calzelunghe? :carneval::carneval:



ammazza che pizza che siete :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mo rimetto i tacchi... o i guantoni??? a voi la scelta!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Ottobre 2014)

ma se propongo il mese dell'addome maschile scolpito, mi sa che per un mese tradi rimane offline


----------



## rewindmee (17 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ammazza che pizza che siete :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mo rimetto i tacchi... o i guantoni??? a voi la scelta!!!


Ah, erano i guantoni? Meglio questo


----------



## rewindmee (17 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma se propongo il mese dell'addome maschile scolpito, mi sa che per un mese tradi rimane offline


Ho il fisico scolpito. Nel pongo :rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (17 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma se propongo il mese dell'addome maschile scolpito, mi sa che per un mese tradi rimane offline




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (17 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma se propongo il mese dell'addome maschile scolpito, mi sa che per un mese tradi rimane offline



:mexican::mexican:

Ben ritrovata, bella!


----------



## viola di mare (17 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ho il fisico scolpito. Nel pongo :rotfl:


hai gli addominali ipertrofici ve???


----------



## rewindmee (17 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> hai gli addominali ipertrofici ve???


No, ho la targaruga. Però si è girata :rotfl:
A parte gli scherzi, per quanto peso sono inspiegabilmente secco 
Quando lo dico, fanno tutti


----------



## Palladiano (17 Ottobre 2014)

okkey, tacchi.


----------



## perplesso (17 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma se propongo il mese dell'addome maschile scolpito, mi sa che per un mese tradi rimane offline


tu comincia a postare il tuo piede


----------



## Palladiano (17 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu comincia a postare il tuo piede


:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ho il fisico scolpito. Nel pongo :rotfl:


apprezzerò l'impegno :mexican::mexican::mexican:


viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao Viola! 



drusilla ha detto:


> :mexican::mexican:
> 
> Ben ritrovata, bella!


Grazie Drusilla, mi fa piacere ritrovarti! 



rewindmee ha detto:


> No, ho la targaruga. Però si è girata :rotfl:
> A parte gli scherzi, per quanto peso sono inspiegabilmente secco
> Quando lo dico, fanno tutti


sei alto?



perplesso ha detto:


> tu comincia a postare il tuo piede





Palladiano ha detto:


> :up:


nein, è una delle mie parti anatomiche che odio particolarmente. Sarebbe più facile per me postarvi anche mano, seno, culo (ma che comunque non posterò. )


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> nein, è una delle mie parti anatomiche che odio particolarmente. Sarebbe più facile per me postarvi anche mano, seno, culo (ma che comunque non posterò. )


L'ho detto io che c'è la fissazione dei piedi!!!


----------



## Palladiano (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ho detto io che c'è la fissazione dei piedi!!!


l'ho detto che che sono un estimatore di quella parte anatomica!!


----------



## perplesso (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ho detto io che c'è la fissazione dei piedi!!!


se ottobre dev'essere il mese del piede femminile,che sia.

potete fare i mesi pari per le donne ed i dispari per gli uomini.

niente contest o gare,per favore   solo una sana dimostrazione di moderato esibizionismo


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ho detto io che c'è la fissazione *dei piedi*!!!


in effetti, da un pò di tempo appena aprivo Tradinet sentivo odore di Pont-l'Eveque  :singleeye:


----------



## drusilla (17 Ottobre 2014)

okkei tolgo polpaccio e metto piede...


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se ottobre dev'essere il mese del piede femminile,che sia.
> 
> potete fare i mesi pari per le donne ed i dispari per gli uomini.
> 
> niente contest o gare,per favore   solo una sana dimostrazione di moderato esibizionismo


Ok, ma ora mi chiedo...a novembre ci troviamo tutti piedi maschili!?


----------



## perplesso (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, ma ora mi chiedo...a novembre ci troviamo tutti piedi maschili!?


tu hai lanciato l'idea,tu pensa a cosa proporre agli uomini


----------



## viola di mare (17 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> okkei tolgo polpaccio e metto piede...


k:


----------



## drusilla (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, ma ora mi chiedo...a novembre ci troviamo tutti piedi maschili!?


 hanno il suo perché! Facciamoli cominciare da lì che sono timidi poi poco a poco...

(tranne Spider ovvio lui è taaaanto avanti:rotfl


----------



## viola di mare (17 Ottobre 2014)

rimetto tacco anche io, il prossimo metto i calzini antiscivolo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

E via...


----------



## drusilla (17 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> rimetto tacco anche io, il prossimo metto i calzini antiscivolo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl fantasmini color carne


----------



## drusilla (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E via...



figata!


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> figata!



:cooldue:


----------



## drusilla (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :cooldue:



si, dai! crocs decorate da te?


----------



## viola di mare (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E via...





drusilla ha detto:


> figata!


sai che figata se mettiamo tutte ciabatte??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (17 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> sai che figata se mettiamo tutte ciabatte??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



mi attrezzo questa sera :up:


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> si, dai! crocs decorate da te?


No, non le ho fatte io, ma fa molto figlia dei fiori!!!


----------



## aristocat (17 Ottobre 2014)

E il mese dell'orecchio?:carneval:


----------



## aristocat (17 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> E il mese dell'orecchio?:carneval:


(PS. unico dettaglio fetish che mi sentirei di concedere :singleeye


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> E il mese dell'orecchio?:carneval:


Ho già pronta la foto dell'orecchio...l'avevo mandata per scherzo a un utente di un altro luogo virtuale, che tanto rompeva le balle su certi partciolari e su certi dettagli eccitanti...alla fine si era arrivati alla disquisizione sull'orecchio!!! 
E trac! Foto!


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se ottobre dev'essere il mese del piede femminile,che sia.
> 
> potete fare i mesi pari per le donne ed i dispari per gli uomini.
> 
> niente contest o gare,per favore   solo una sana dimostrazione di moderato esibizionismo


va bene così?


----------



## aristocat (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho già pronta la foto dell'orecchio...l'avevo mandata per scherzo a un utente di un altro luogo virtuale, che tanto rompeva le balle su certi partciolari e su certi dettagli eccitanti...alla fine si era arrivati alla disquisizione sull'orecchio!!!
> E trac! Foto!


L'unico motivo, Nicka, è che 2 mesi fa, alla mia "veneranda" età, ho deciso di farmi fare finalmente i buchi nelle orecchie 
Adesso è tutta un'orecchino-mania... ne sto comprando e provando di tutti i tipi... Meglio tardi che mai, no?


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> L'unico motivo, Nicka, è che 2 mesi fa, alla mia "veneranda" età, ho deciso di farmi fare finalmente i buchi nelle orecchie
> Adesso è tutta un'orecchino-mania... ne sto comprando e provando di tutti i tipi... Meglio tardi che mai, no?


Un orecchino a orecchio solo!?
Io ne ho due su un lato e uno sull'altro!


----------



## drusilla (17 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> va bene così?



si si si


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> L'unico motivo, Nicka, è che 2 mesi fa, alla mia "veneranda" età, ho deciso di farmi fare finalmente i buchi nelle orecchie
> Adesso è tutta un'orecchino-mania... ne sto comprando e provando di tutti i tipi... Meglio tardi che mai, no?


Se ti andava di farlo, hai fatto benissimo!
Mi ricordo che mia madre me li fece fare x forza: senza avvisarmi, mi portò in un posto, mi fecero sedere e poi, in contemporanea a tutte e due le orecchie, BANG! :unhappy:


----------



## aristocat (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un orecchino a orecchio solo!?
> Io ne ho due su un lato e uno sull'altro!


E' già stato difficile convincermi a fare i primi 2 buchi! Un percorso di anni! 
Lo stesso per le unghie: ho cominciato a darmi lo smalto + gel/ricostruzione diciamo 3 anni fa .
Prima, mai niente....

Ero mooolto "nature", via :angeletto:


----------



## drusilla (17 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Se ti andava di farlo, hai fatto benissimo!
> Mi ricordo che mia madre me li fece fare x forza: senza avvisarmi, mi portò in un posto, mi fecero sedere e poi, in contemporanea a tutte e due le orecchie, BANG! :unhappy:


nel mio paese fanno di peggio.... da neonate  ma ormai ce li ho


----------



## aristocat (17 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Se ti andava di farlo, hai fatto benissimo!
> Mi ricordo che mia madre me li fece fare x forza: senza avvisarmi, mi portò in un posto, mi fecero sedere e poi, in contemporanea a tutte e due le orecchie, BANG! :unhappy:


Sì sì, mi sono detta, ma perché no? Prima non mi interessava molto, ora invece... sulla via del recupero :up:


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì sì, mi sono detta, ma perché no? Prima non mi interessava molto, ora invece... sulla via del recupero :up:


E fu così che Ari ci prese gusto...


----------



## aristocat (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E fu così che Ari ci prese gusto...
> 
> View attachment 9333


Orrore :carneval:


----------



## aristocat (17 Ottobre 2014)

Facciamo così: decretate il Mese dell'Orecchio e ne vedrete delle belle :up:


----------



## Spider (17 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Se ti andava di farlo, hai fatto benissimo!
> Mi ricordo che mia madre me li fece fare x forza: senza avvisarmi, mi portò in un posto, mi fecero sedere e poi, in contemporanea a tutte e due le orecchie, BANG! :unhappy:



madonna.
 lola...belli i piedi, veramente,
 certo non si può dire la stessa cosa, della foto in se.


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E fu così che Ari ci prese gusto...
> 
> View attachment 9333



:blu:


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> madonna.
> lola...belli i piedi, veramente,
> certo non si può dire la stessa cosa, della foto in se.


senti chi parla di foto! :rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (17 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> senti chi parla di foto! :rotfl:


Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca! :mexican:
(Spidyno... quanno ce vò, ce vò)


----------



## Spider (17 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> senti chi parla di foto! :rotfl:



vedi , subito...al contrattacco.

ma scusa prendi suggerimenti...
ad esempio invece del pavimento della cucina...perchè non li fotografi 
sotto un bel tappeto rosso fuoco?????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

le scarpe , vanno benissimo.


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> vedi , subito...al contrattacco.
> 
> ma scusa prendi suggerimenti...
> ad esempio invece del pavimento della cucina...perchè non li fotografi
> ...


le ciabatte infradito arancioni sul tappeto rosso!?!?! Orrore! 
Ci voleva il sandalo col tacco, allora... ma ho desistito... non vorrei turbare troppo gli animi... :carneval:

p.s.: il pavimento è quello del terrazzo...


----------



## Spider (17 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> le ciabatte infradito arancioni sul tappeto rosso!?!?! Orrore!
> Ci voleva il sandalo col tacco, allora... ma ho desistito... non vorrei turbare troppo gli animi... :carneval:
> 
> p.s.: il pavimento è quello del terrazzo...



certo!!!
ci sta la suola nera a fare da sottofondo e stacco!!!!
poi è sbagliata la prospettiva...vedi che sembra di guardare giù dall Empire State Bulding????
inoltre avresti dovuto anticipare leggermente un piede sull'altro!!!!


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2014)

ma da voi è così bel tempo che state coi piedini nudi?
spetta che fotografo le galoshe col fango


----------



## birba (17 Ottobre 2014)

io mi rifiuto, ho i piedi brutti


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo!!!
> ci sta la suola nera a fare da sottofondo e stacco!!!!
> poi è sbagliata la prospettiva...vedi che sembra di guardare giù dall Empire State Bulding????
> inoltre avresti dovuto anticipare leggermente un piede sull'altro!!!!


Beh sono alta, ma non così tanto! :rotfl:

Cmq, ok. Prendo i suggerimenti e ci medito sopra... chissà cosa potrebbe accadere...


----------



## Spider (17 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io mi rifiuto, ho i piedi brutti



hai alluce valgo????
i piedi sono la cosa più strana che ci sia...
certo pure le sise, se ci pensate.
stè due pere appese ad una cassa toracica!!!!


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io mi rifiuto, ho i piedi brutti


fai come me, lo smalto rosso fa tanto


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma da voi è così bel tempo che state coi piedini nudi?
> spetta che fotografo le galoshe col fango


"piedini"... magari!  sì, qui oggi è caldo, quasi afoso direi...

la tua foto potrebbe essere una testimonianza...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Ottobre 2014)

Basta con sti cazzo di piedi, che puzza.


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

I piedi proprio non m'interessano, e continuano a vincere le scarpe di Viola 

O-M-B-E-L-I-C-O

quello sì che è sexy


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> I piedi proprio non m'interessano, e continuano a vincere le scarpe di Viola
> 
> O-M-B-E-L-I-C-O
> 
> quello sì che è sexy


Oh, io l'ho fatto...ma qui vogliono i piedi!


----------



## Spider (17 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Basta con sti cazzo di piedi, che puzza.



prima di postare...curati ...l'unghia incarnita!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

aprite la finestra


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2014)

contribuisco anche io


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2014)

che eleganza, complimenti 





farfalla ha detto:


> contribuisco anche io


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> contribuisco anche io


ah però!!!


----------



## drusilla (17 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> contribuisco anche io


Quella gonna sembra pronta a svolazzare come quella di Marilyn[emoji4]


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> contribuisco anche io


Farfie da quello che vedo dal cellulare, hai dei sandali che sembrano identici ai miei! [emoji4]


----------



## Flavia (17 Ottobre 2014)

ragazzuole belle, 
ma vi siete tutte scarpizzate!!
come è nata l'idea?
12 pagine non fatemi leggere tutto


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ragazzuole belle,
> ma vi siete tutte scarpizzate!!
> come è nata l'idea?
> 12 pagine non fatemi leggere tutto


Tutta colpa di Nicka che scherza e del timido admin che la prende sul serio... 

 Buonasera Flavietta!


----------



## Flavia (17 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Tutta colpa di Nicka che scherza e del timido admin che la prende sul serio...
> 
> Buonasera Flavietta!


comunque siete tutte
molto eleganti
mi sa che solo io qui
vado in giro con le scarpacce
per portare il cane in giro


----------



## zadig (17 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.Io mi prenoto per il mese del culo.....


tienimi un posto in prima fila eh!


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> comunque siete tutte
> molto eleganti
> mi sa che solo io qui
> vado in giro con le scarpacce
> per portare il cane in giro


ah sì... le mie ciabbatte arancioni infradito sono elegantissime! Diglielo a Min! :carneval::rotfl:

E' il mese dei piedi, qiundi anche le scarpacce da passeggiata con la belva secondo me possono andare benissimo... poi c'era anche chi aveva lanciato l'idea de "tutte in ciabatte"... fai tu...


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.Io mi prenoto per il mese del culo.....





zadig ha detto:


> tienimi un posto in prima fila eh!


Considerando che si fa un mese per uno... chissà a voi quale capita? :carneval:


----------



## zadig (17 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Considerando che si fa un mese per uno... chissà a voi quale capita? :carneval:


facciamo una chiappa ciascuno, al limite.


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> facciamo una chiappa ciascuno, al limite.


Una te e una Oscuro? :rotfl:


----------



## birba (17 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> facciamo una chiappa ciascuno, al limite.


io mi sono avvantaggiata con la faccia


----------



## birba (17 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se ottobre dev'essere il mese del piede femminile,che sia.
> 
> potete fare i mesi pari per le donne ed i dispari per gli uomini.
> 
> niente contest o gare,per favore   solo una sana dimostrazione di moderato esibizionismo


uff....


----------



## zadig (17 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io mi sono avvantaggiata con la faccia


ah non è un culo?


----------



## birba (17 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ah non è un culo?


dipende dalle occasioni


----------



## Flavia (17 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> ah sì... le mie ciabbatte arancioni infradito sono elegantissime! Diglielo a Min! :carneval::rotfl:
> 
> E' il mese dei piedi, qiundi anche le scarpacce da passeggiata con la belva secondo me possono andare benissimo... poi c'era anche chi aveva lanciato l'idea de "tutte in ciabatte"... fai tu...


Fiammetta mi ha dato un'idea
quasi quasi nell'avatarro
ci metto le zampette della belva


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Fiammetta mi ha dato un'idea
> quasi quasi nell'avatarro
> ci metto le zampette della belva


:up::up::up:


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

Vabbe...c'ho delle idee fighe!!!


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbe...c'ho delle idee fighe!!!


Sì.  Ma rimetti le ciabatte!


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì.  Ma rimetti le ciabatte!


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

Mi sono perso qualche altro ombelico?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma se propongo il mese dell'addome maschile scolpito, mi sa che per un mese tradi rimane offline


Ti voglio bene :up:


----------



## Horny (17 Ottobre 2014)

io partecipo solo al mese della persona intera


----------



## Traccia (17 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> comunque siete tutte
> molto eleganti
> mi sa che solo io qui
> vado in giro con le scarpacce
> per portare il cane in giro


Siamo in due!!!
Coi tacchi cado!!!! Non ci so camminare!!!! Spastica.
È uniche scarpe che indosserei sono d'aria! Andrei sempre scalza!!!


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> io partecipo solo al mese della persona intera


il mese no, un giorno se po' pure fa, se postano tutti il loro viso lo posso fare anche io


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2014)

penso che intendesse compreso  il cervello


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Siamo in due!!!
> Coi tacchi cado!!!! Non ci so camminare!!!! Spastica.
> È uniche scarpe che indosserei sono d'aria! Andrei sempre scalza!!!



Pure io. Mi vengono pure i crampi. Ho comprato un paio di scarpe con il tacco 'clark' eleganti per la laurea di mia figlia  e il giorno dell'evento non le ho messe. Sono ancora incartate. Le poche volte che decido per le scarpe con il tacco mi pento.

Invidio  pero' le donne che li portano con disinvoltura.  Beate loro. Una e' mia madre, gia' alta di suo.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pure io. Mi vengono pure i crampi. Ho comprato un paio di scarpe con il tacco 'clark' eleganti per la laurea di mia figlia  e il giorno dell'evento non le ho messe. Sono ancora incartate. Le poche volte che decido per le scarpe con il tacco mi pento.
> 
> Invidio  pero' le donne che li portano con disinvoltura.  Beate loro. Una e' mia madre, gia' alta di suo.


Io prendo le storte con le Hoogan e con i tacchi larghi. Se sono fini non mi creano problemi


----------



## birba (18 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io prendo le storte con le Hoogan e con i tacchi larghi. Se sono fini non mi creano problemi


io sono democratica
sono caduta e mi sono fatta male praticamente con tutte le scarpe


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io prendo le storte con le Hoogan e con i tacchi larghi. Se sono fini non mi creano problemi



Beata te. 

Io cado spesso e volentieri anche senza tacchi. E' il terrore di mia figlia lasciarmi sola. Dovrei vivere scalza, al mare ci sto mesi.

Quando ero giovane e per lavoro sempre elegante li  portavo non oltre i sei cm, ma i crampi mi venivano. Ogni tanto volavo. 

Dove lavoravo in centro c'erano dei sotterranei chilometrici che collegavano vari palazzi ed ero costretta a passarci, con scale diroccate, 

mio marito era 'solo' un mio collega ma un giorno mi ha salvata da una caduta rovinosa mentre andavamo ad un convegno.  Mannaggia a quella caduta.


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che intendesse compreso  il cervello


cacchio hai ragione, mi sono svegliato stonatissimo


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io sono democratica
> sono caduta e mi sono fatta male praticamente con tutte le scarpe


Io mi infortunai ad una caviglia quando facevo ginnastica artistica e da allora con qualsiasi tipo di scarpe ogni tanto mi faccio male :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Il dramma dei tacchi è che fanno accorciare i muscoli. Altresì obbligano a una postura innaturale.
Può essere che questo risulti gradevole all'occhio.


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il dramma dei tacchi è che fanno accorciare i muscoli. Altresì obbligano a una postura innaturale.
> Può essere che questo risulti gradevole all'occhio.




Sicuramente soprattutto con le gonne un tacco alto sta molto bene. I crampi invece mi  svegliano di notte.


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

il polpaccetto tirato per il tacco alto è irresistibbbbbbole
capisco che alla lunga porti fastidi


----------



## viola di mare (20 Ottobre 2014)

comunque anche Animalibera a tacchi non scherza... wow!!!


----------



## Stark72 (20 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> comunque anche Animalibera a tacchi non scherza... wow!!!


Infatti belle anche quelle.
In una ideale classifica, metterei al primo posto le tue dell'altro avatar, al secondo le sue, al terzo quelle del tuo avatar attuale.
Hai vinto oro e bronzo, mica male.


----------



## viola di mare (20 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Infatti belle anche quelle.
> In una ideale classifica, metterei al primo posto le tue dell'altro avatar, al secondo le sue, al terzo quelle del tuo avatar attuale.
> Hai vinto oro e bronzo, mica male.


 :abbraccio:


----------



## Palladiano (20 Ottobre 2014)

la mia classifica provvisoria
1) fiammetta
2) viola di mare
3) lolapal (la più intetgrale)
4) sbriciolata
5) farfalla
6) animalibera

(fuori concorso perché non so se siano ancora attive)

1) annuccia
2) pleasureattendo che le altre utenti aggiornino gli avatar


----------



## Palladiano (20 Ottobre 2014)

prepotente inserimento in classifica di drusilla, per un dettaglio particolare del suo nuovo avatar.....se le pippe non mi han consumato gli occhi


----------



## drusilla (20 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> prepotente inserimento in classifica di drusilla, per un dettaglio particolare del suo nuovo avatar.....se le pippe non mi han consumato gli occhi



:rotfl:ho capito lo cambio non è aria :mexican:


----------



## Palladiano (20 Ottobre 2014)

getti il sasso e nascondi la mano eh


----------



## drusilla (20 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> getti il sasso e nascondi la mano eh


ma dai è pescata su internet


----------



## Palladiano (20 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma dai è pescata su internet


ovviamente, come i due terzi delle altre


----------

